
More signs point to Mark Zuckerberg possibly running for president in 2020 - pestkranker
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/15/mark-zuckerberg-could-be-running-for-president-in-2020.html
======
nunobrito
Can't be worse than someone cheating during party nominations, receiving
monies from Saudits to perpetuate war on Syria and then dividing your own
country between "right" or "left" non-sense.

With this said, I think my good friends across the Atlantic are screwed if
this is the upcoming candidate for your country. You're welcome in Europe, as
always.

------
eip
[https://i.redd.it/urk9ir7f2mdz.jpg](https://i.redd.it/urk9ir7f2mdz.jpg)

------
stephenr
Why would anyone vote for him?

Because your current "business guy with no ethics" president is working out so
fucking well?

